# IMPORTANT info for all cat/dog owners!!



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*IMPORTANT info for all cat/dog owners!!*

Bob Martin flea drops for dogs (Bob Martin - Bob Martin Petcare) are SERIOUSLY toxic to cats. 
There is an ingredient in them called permethrin, which as far as I am aware, is only in the Bob Martin brand. 
If you accidentally put the dog flea drops onto your cat, it will cause them a horrible death. 

Even if your cat comes into contact with a dog who has these drops put on them, it can still be toxic. 

God knows how this can still be for sale. 

This is NOT a scare story. My sister is a vet nurse, and she has seen this happen to many cats. 
Last night, she watched another one die from this. 
There is not much awareness of this. 
If you have a dog, I strongly advise you to avoid this brand, especially if you also have a cat.

Author:
AngelMutley


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

uk.merial.com : Pet Owners : Permethrin poisoning in cats

Adverse Reaction - Current Issues



> The following spot on products can be deadly for cats:
> 
> Advantix Spot On Solution for Dogs
> Armitage Pet Care Flea and Tick Drops for Dogs 702mg Spot-on Solution
> ...


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

I have only ever used frontline on any of my animals i have had throughout my life would rather use something that vets recommended anyway to be safe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If people bothered to read the packet it quite clearly says keep treated dogs away from cats for 24 hours

I always use frontline on my lot if they need doing


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> If people bothered to read the packet it quite clearly says keep treated dogs away from cats for 24 hours


 
I dont have feline or canine friends but even i did know about that warning 

my sister uses the bob martin stuff on her shep x an jrt and remember reading the packet 

(she dosnt have cats though)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

cant say i use this as frontline is always the route i go, how ever...those poor times do kick in!

thanks for the heads up will keep this in mind!


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I must admit, I saw a report years ago on a couple of cats dying from spot on flea treatments and ever since I've been too terrified to use anything other than Frontline. It seems odd that they'd keep products like this in production, if they're such a massive risk to pets why on earth keep making it?? Frontline all the way peeps, our doggie never scratches and I've never had a single flea bite :2thumb:


----------

